# Buildings set on portable layout



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Our Club in Southwest Missouri has a portable layout that we set up to promote the hobby. It is 20ft wide and 28ft long, double track with a yard with a few buildings on the yard to give the model some life. I shot a couple pictures of the buildings. 
A portable layout is a real good way to promote the hobby, if your club has a portable layout let me know some of your experience's, what worked what did not. 
This is an outside layout not modules for inside setups. 
Dennis












We used a fiberglass grating for the yard, it is a waste product from my business, it is great to work with, weather resistant, easy to zip tie track to the grate, light weight and very stong. 
different members brings a couple buildings, and in a few minutes you can set up a yard with life.











K27 in front of the buildings, 2 of the buildings on each side of the water tower are a real simple Hobby Lobby type buildings. We even used a couple bird houses.
Bridge in the background can be seen at the site below.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

'Cootertown'?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis; 

I would be interested to see what type of levelling you use for the uneven terrain. Is there a potential of hanging the grating off the back of the main track modules with a kicker brace to the legs... or would that add to much eccentric load on the back and push the leg out? 

With the out riggers (for rope, I assume to keep the public back), do you get people hanging on it and moving the platform? 

Would a mess or screen under the track help catch any small items that may fall from the train?


----------

